# Joe Works 3-truck Shay in N Scale



## Steamer_11 (Jan 23, 2021)

Reaching out to see if anyone has done a DCC install on the Joe Works 3-Truck Shay. I am using Digitrax decoders only. If anyone has suggestions, please let me know.
Matthew


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry so late...the motor is grounded to the frame, so you'll have to isolate that first. Space seems to be no issue, that's one big puppy.





Lambert/Joe Works (Japan) Three-Truck Shay


Lambert/Joe Works (Japan) Three-Truck Shay



www.spookshow.net


----------

